# First post - Looking for CC and direction



## mamastesh (Apr 5, 2014)

HI!  So funny, I am active in other non-photog forums, but my heart is racing posting here.  I have been fiddling around with my D3000 for awhile... I should prob take a class.  I was hoping someone could look at the pics I threw up on flickr and give me a little feedback, maybe a topic or two I can read up on to improve.  My hubby got me a 50mm for my birthday, and I think most if not all of the pics are shot using that lens.  Thanks for looking. Oh, here's the flickr page. 

Stephanie


----------



## jamesparker1250 (Apr 5, 2014)

Some really nice pictures .let me guess you are like me. my youngest daughter is my favorite model (P.S to me you are doing really great) :thumbup:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 5, 2014)

It looks like you have one thing down for sure: getting on the kids' level. I'm not a skilled kid photographer, so I can't offer much help, but I can say that classes probably wouldn't hurt. Might learn things about your camera that you never knew were possible. The shot of the dad (assuming) holding the baby sideways I really like though. Reminds me of one of my own son.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 5, 2014)

mamastesh said:


> HI!  So funny, I am active in other non-photog forums, but my heart is racing posting here.  I have been fiddling around with my D3000 for awhile... I should prob take a class.  I was hoping someone could look at the pics I threw up on flickr and give me a little feedback, maybe a topic or two I can read up on to improve.  My hubby got me a 50mm for my birthday, and I think most if not all of the pics are shot using that lens.  Thanks for looking. Oh, here's the flickr page.
> 
> Stephanie



Ok, well two caveats here, I'm not a professional photographer and in general if it doesn't have fur or feathers odds are good I'm not pointing a camera at it.  That having been said it looks like you've got some really great shots there, as someone else mentioned you don't want to "shoot down" and it looks like you've got that concept pretty well mastered already.  If I could make a suggestion I'd suggest you do some reading on the "rule of thirds" and do some other reading on composition.  It really will make a big difference in your final results.


----------



## shaylou (Apr 5, 2014)

Your shots are nice. You clearly have the basics down. My suggestion would be to pick one shot and post it asking for a critique. But I must worn you, a good critique will point out not only what you did correctly but will also point out any flaws or give you their opinion on the shot that might not be favorable. So I wouldn't put your favorite shot up for critique.loll

The other suggestion would be to check out this site. It is a world of info. 

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com

Hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 5, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Got some practice time in at the aquarium today, pretty happy with the results overall.  I've found shutter priority works pretty well given the shooting conditions:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/101097886@N03/13369647423/ 20140321 895 by robbins.photo, on Flickr  https://www.flickr.com/photos/101097886@N03/13369849373/ 20140321 1042 by robbins.photo, on Flickr  https://www.flickr.com/photos/101097886@N03/13370318783/ 20140321 1040 by robbins.photo, on Flickr  And for the kitty fans:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/101097886@N03/13371317633/ 20140321 1282 by robbins.photo, on Flickr  https://www.flickr.com/photos/101097886@N03/13372108423/ 20140321 1304 by robbins.photo, on Flickr  Still have a lot to post process, had a senior (as in high school senior) photo shoot this afternoon and got home fairly late and didn't really get a lot of time to run through it all.



Here's some without fur or feathers.


----------



## mamastesh (Apr 5, 2014)

jamesparker1250 said:


> Some really nice pictures .let me guess you are like me. my youngest daughter is my favorite model (P.S to me you are doing really great) :thumbup:



lol, the girl is my neice.  The two boys are mine.



minicoop1985 said:


> It looks like you have one thing down for sure: getting on the kids' level. I'm not a skilled kid photographer, so I can't offer much help, but I can say that classes probably wouldn't hurt. Might learn things about your camera that you never knew were possible. The shot of the dad (assuming) holding the baby sideways I really like though. Reminds me of one of my own son.



I know nothing about newborn photography so I was pretty happy with that one.  It was not posed, just snapped it as they were standing there and my nephew fell asleep.



shaylou said:


> Your shots are nice. You clearly have the basics down. My suggestion would be to pick one shot and post it asking for a critique. But I must worn you, a good critique will point out not only what you did correctly but will also point out any flaws or give you their opinion on the shot that might not be favorable. So I wouldn't put your favorite shot up for critique.loll
> 
> The other suggestion would be to check out this site. It is a world of info.
> 
> ...



Off to check out the site now.  And thank you for the advice, I will make sure to post one shot that I work hard at but is not my favorite. lol.


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 5, 2014)

Great shots! Nothing better than taking pictures of your kids!


----------



## glun (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice gallery! Taking picture of children is one of the many skills i need to learn


----------

